# Bear Kodiak



## uphunter (Oct 14, 2005)

mabey 57-59 with leather grip, can you post pics? i have the catalog disk and can get you close.


----------



## ridgeline (Jun 25, 2008)

I will try to get some pic's this weekend, Thank s! for repleying


----------



## ridgeline (Jun 25, 2008)

*Kodiak Pics*

View attachment 434254


View attachment 434256


View attachment 434260


View attachment 434261


----------

